# Bore Through Reshaft Project



## Magnum-WW (Aug 9, 2020)

Reshafting a set of Cally X-18s. Need a cutting guide or jig to make the 6 slits in the new shaft tip to do the proper install. Anyone know where I can buy, or fashion one?


----------



## PGAPRO1008 (Oct 23, 2020)

Magnum-WW said:


> Reshafting a set of Cally X-18s. Need a cutting guide or jig to make the 6 slits in the new shaft tip to do the proper install. Anyone know where I can buy, or fashion one?


The X-18 iron uses a .370 shaft. Because the hosel tapers down slits need to be made in the tip end of the shaft. You don't need to make 6 slits, 4 will work fine. Cut 4 - 3/4" long slits 90 degrees apart. You can easily eyeball this so a jig is not needed. 
I am a Lifetime Retired PGA Professional. For the past 11 years I owned and operated a full service club repair shop. I sold the shop in September of this year.


----------



## Lucifer (Oct 25, 2011)

You didn't tell him how.🙄


----------

